# Fluval F90



## DrewVL (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello,

I would like to find out how much my Fluval F90 can be sold for with complete LED light and stand and in its mint condition.
I also have fluval Edge 6 gallons with upgrade LED from Fluval (two sets of LED) it's also in immaculate condition. 

Thank you in advance for all your help


Regards, 
Andrew


----------



## DrewVL (Nov 29, 2015)

Pictures of my two tanks


----------



## DrewVL (Nov 29, 2015)

Aquariums sold. Please closed. Thanks!


----------

